# Adriana Lastra, os la fo?



## tv eye (10 Ene 2016)

Me indigna profundamente que este ser de luz, mente preclara del panorama político donde las haya, no tenga el honor de un hilo propio. ::

Yo me fijé en ella cuando salía con los demás acólitos detrás del Ken en los mítines, y dije ostias!! Esa no está mal. 

No la he oído ni hablar, y tiene pinta de feminazi, pero definitivamente melafo.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (10 Ene 2016)

la hija de cospedal o que ase?


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (10 Ene 2016)

supongo que sin emoción me la fo por joder , pero vendría bien ver más carne. sus pieses tampoco estaría mal


----------



## Foramontano (10 Ene 2016)

No la conozco, pero no creo que sea demasiado feminazi. Esa ideología es potente en regiones tradicionalmente conservadoras (como País Vasco o Madrid). Pero Asturias como región tradicionalmente progresista la izquierda no necesita demostrar "lo moderna que es" y no es excesivamente radical en algunas cosas. Por supuesto supongo que será feminista y defenderá el programa del PSOE en ese ámbito, pero no creo que tenga que ser feminazi.

Sólo en Asturias Izquierda Unida puede hacer un vídeo promocional que saca a Henry Felgueroso piropeando (1:36) sin inmutarse, vídeo que para un Madrid o País Vasco hubiera sido, supongo, impensable.

HENRY DRIVER (Corto Izquierda Unida) - YouTube


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (10 Ene 2016)

Foramontano dijo:


> No la conozco, pero no creo que sea demasiado feminazi. Esa ideología es potente en regiones tradicionalmente conservadoras (como País Vasco o Madrid). Pero Asturias como región tradicionalmente progresista la izquierda no necesita demostrar "lo moderna que es" y no es excesivamente radical en algunas cosas. Por supuesto supongo que será feminista y defenderá el programa del PSOE en ese ámbito, pero no creo que tenga que ser feminazi.
> 
> Sólo en Asturias Izquierda Unida puede hacer un vídeo promocional que saca a Henry Felgueroso piropeando (1:36) sin inmutarse, vídeo que para un Madrid o País Vasco hubiera sido, supongo, impensable.
> 
> HENRY DRIVER (Corto Izquierda Unida) - YouTube



por el hecho de estar el soe ya es FEMINAZI y/o lo apoya y colabora en la derroición del hombre, especialmente del MACHO IBÉRICO


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (10 Ene 2016)

del psoe... ni con la polla de annamaria.


----------



## Foramontano (10 Ene 2016)

SeñorDonLoco dijo:


> por el hecho de estar el soe ya es FEMINAZI y/o lo apoya y colabora en la derroición del hombre, especialmente del MACHO IBÉRICO



Claro, porque el PSOE lo dominará gente vasca, madrileña, etc. e impone la agenda que a ellos les parece bien. Si lo dominasen asturianos sería más relajado en ese aspecto posiblemente y sería una socialdemocracia algo más a la antigua.

En la política asturiana, es muy raro ver charadas y circos como los de las polémicas por los reyes magos, los tocamientos de sanfermines, etc. Lo que verás en todo caso serán huelgas de mineros y las protestas de los republicanos por los Premios Princesa. Y casos de corrupción, como en otros sitios, vale. Es como un izquierdismo como más a la antigua usanza que en otros lugares.


----------



## Triunfador (10 Ene 2016)

Hmmm.. *de la pesoe*...!

Con esta mujer yo haría *coprofagia*. El proveedor sería yo, naturalmente.


La escoria traidora *de la pesoe* no merece nada mejor.


Si quieres ver una *MIERDA* haz click aquí (estás avisado/a)


Spoiler













---------- Post added 10-ene-2016 at 18:55 ----------




SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> del psoe... ni con la polla de annamaria.



Ni con la polla de... ¿cómo se llamaba? Carlos, Carlas, a ver...


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (10 Ene 2016)

aldono dijo:


> Es la mirada de las mil pollas... Malo.



Goder ¿tantos kilometros le veis a esta bigotuda?

ienso:


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (5 Mar 2016)

Está en la secta noche ahora mismo y así vestida con sus tacones y sus medias negras si que da morbo, además que para tener 36 palos no se la ve muy derroida.


----------



## Topo estepario (5 Mar 2016)

Se la ve limpita

---------- Post added 05-mar-2016 at 23:34 ----------




Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Está en la secta noche ahora mismo y así vestida con sus tacones y sus medias negras si que da morbo, además que para tener 36 palos no se la ve muy derroida.



Con 36 años ¿por qué iba a estar derroida?


----------



## enladrillador (5 Mar 2016)

Es un bicho politico como todos los de la FSA.

No os imaginais quien es esa pava ni como ha llegado ahi

cualquier asturiano os lo puede decir...

---------- Post added 05-mar-2016 at 23:39 ----------




Topo estepario dijo:


> Se la ve limpita
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-mar-2016 at 23:34 ----------
> 
> ...



a partir de los 30 se pasa la fecha de consumo preferente de un coño


----------



## Topo estepario (5 Mar 2016)

enladrillador dijo:


> Es un bicho politico como todos los de la FSA.
> 
> No os imaginais quien es esa pava ni como ha llegado ahi
> 
> ...



No tienes ni puta idea


----------



## Ghost hunter (5 Mar 2016)

Lleva desde los 16 años en el PZOE, su curriculum se limita a haberse acostado y ser pareja de miembros del partido.

Un portento vamos............


----------



## Topo estepario (5 Mar 2016)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Lleva desde los 16 años en el PZOE, su curriculum se limita a haberse acostado y ser pareja de miembros del partido.
> 
> Un portento vamos............



¿Y qué tiene que ver lo puta que sea o no con su follabilidad que es lo que nos interesa?


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (5 Mar 2016)

Topo estepario dijo:


> Con 36 años ¿por qué iba a estar derroida?



Con 36 es granny ::


----------



## Topo estepario (5 Mar 2016)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Con 36 es granny ::



Otro que se pajea con chonis poligoneras... Vaya nivel el de este foro


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (5 Mar 2016)

enladrillador dijo:


> No os imaginais quien es esa pava ni como ha llegado ahi



Cuente, cuente....


----------



## Ghost hunter (5 Mar 2016)

Topo estepario dijo:


> ¿Y qué tiene que ver lo puta que sea o no con su follabilidad que es lo que nos interesa?



Yo en eso no me meto, solo he aportado info de gente que pregunta quien es esa mujer o como ha llegado a ese puesto.........

Yo no MELAFO porque me saca más de una década y me parece que está ya en las últimas, pero no voy a negar que tiene su punto.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (5 Mar 2016)

Topo estepario dijo:


> Otro que se pajea con chonis poligoneras... Vaya nivel el de este foro



Parece mentira que seas multi mío...


----------



## Topo estepario (5 Mar 2016)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Parece mentira que seas multi mío...



Me muero y no te educo

---------- Post added 05-mar-2016 at 23:52 ----------




Ghost hunter dijo:


> Yo en eso no me meto, solo he aportado info de gente que pregunta quien es esa mujer o como ha llegado a ese puesto.........
> 
> Yo no MELAFO porque me saca más de una década y me parece que está ya en las últimas, pero no voy a negar que tiene su punto.



Y cómo ha llegado? ¿Tiene callo en las rodillas? ¿Traga o escupe? Queremos saber.

Hable o le achucho a mi multi, Cirujano, que acaba de afilar la herramienta


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (5 Mar 2016)

Topo estepario dijo:


> Me muero y no te educo



Ji ji ji...me haces reír don Topo.

Cambiando de tema, a la moza se le intuyen mamellas sanas y naturales acompañadas de buenas caderas parideras.


----------



## Topo estepario (5 Mar 2016)

Para poner "peros" a un coño estáis


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (6 Mar 2016)

Topo estepario dijo:


> Para poner "peros" a un coño estáis



Ni al de siken ji ji


----------



## Ghost hunter (6 Mar 2016)

Topo estepario dijo:


> Y cómo ha llegado? ¿Tiene callo en las rodillas? ¿Traga o escupe? Queremos saber.
> 
> Hable o le achucho a mi multi, Cirujano, que acaba de afilar la herramienta



Usted como forero instruido le dejo el enlace donde se describe como desgastó sus rodillas tragando hasta el fondo con un cargo de la Región.

http://www.asturiasdiario.es/web/?p=19248

Seguro que folla bien la muy cerdac


----------



## Topo estepario (6 Mar 2016)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Ni al de siken ji ji



Mientras no hable, en la guerra cualquier agujero es trinchera


----------



## MAX CASH (6 Mar 2016)

Mirar una foto suya es un micro machismo ...


----------



## hiroshi (6 Mar 2016)

huid insensatos


----------



## tv eye (6 Mar 2016)

Pues lo que yo decía, una brillante estadista, embidiosos matxirulos.


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Mar 2016)

Con mi propia polla oiga  

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Bill Gates (26 May 2018)




----------



## Antiparticula (26 May 2018)

Vaya taconazos gasta.

¿A ésta no le han contado que llevar taconazos es someterse al patriarcado?


----------



## Bill Gates (26 May 2018)

Ha salido hace poco en OKDIARIO:

Críticas a la precipitación de Sánchez: el apoyo del PSOE a su moción de censura no es "unánime"


----------



## klingsor (26 May 2018)

Pa llevarla por el Pozu de las Muyeres Muertas, y facer un desviu pa la Braña de Arriba, allá donde queda el Monte de Jodella y Ultrajalla.

Edito: menudo cachamen gasta la moza. Verla con la nalga en pompa, patiabierta, sentada en el taburete de ordeñar, en lugar oscuro y con olor a paja húmeda y orines, debe ser como para mujir cual Miura en celo. En serio.

Ya cojo yo el abrigo al salir.


----------



## Lada sigulet (26 May 2018)

Debe ser a consecuencia del eslogan "por el cambio" tan usado en dicho partido.

Desde el primer post hasta el post del reflote se perciben cambios de aspecto en la protagonista del hilo.
Cada cual juzgue según sus gustos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 May 2018)

soy más de Eva Aizpurua


----------



## klingsor (26 May 2018)

Por el apellido, me había hecho ilusiones de que Dña. Aizpurua fuera buena ordeñadora de ovejas, que es buen entreno, en tierras de caserío, y hacedora de quesos chiquitos con bouquet agridulce en buena cabaña. Pero es de toledo (norte?). Joer, qué decepción.

PD: mentira todo. Me la monto en el lavadero de libro.
La paisana, sabrá hacer casadielles de nuez y cargar la paja al horreo (en todos los sentidos imaginables y por imaginar)? Joer, joer, que me poneis nervioso. Palomitas, o algodón dulce. Palomitas o algodón dulce. Palomitas o algodón dulce.
Arf, que me liais.


----------



## Herodotez (26 May 2018)

De cara y bien pintada no es desagradable minetras no le vea el barrigón y la celulitis. Le dejo que me la chupe. 

Así además no hay que escucharla, que según creo haber o ido/leído debe tener el graduado escolar y cero experiencia laboral real.


----------



## Bill Gates (27 May 2018)

Herodotez dijo:


> De cara y bien pintada no es desagradable minetras no le vea el barrigón y la celulitis. Le dejo que me la chupe.
> 
> Así además no hay que escucharla, que según creo haber o ido/leído debe tener el graduado escolar y cero experiencia laboral real.



El currículum de Adriana Lastra, Nº 2 del PSOE, no está inflado, sino vacío | Periodista Digital


----------



## klingsor (27 May 2018)

Entro, miro a ver si la moza en cuestión me ha buzoneado, y salgo con honra.

K.


----------



## MROV (27 May 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> soy más de Eva Aizpurua




mecagüen la puta


----------



## Pénjamo (27 May 2018)

En peores plazas hemos toreado,y el que diga que no miente como un bellaco.Todos hacemos tonterias cuando estamos borrachos,yo el primero.


----------



## enladrillador (27 May 2018)

Fuera de asturias que poco la conoceis...


----------



## klingsor (27 May 2018)

Hola.

entro al hilo a ver si la moza me ha dejado algún recau.

K.


----------



## Conde Duckula (27 May 2018)

Joder que fea.


----------



## Bill Gates (1 Jun 2018)

¿Vicepresidenta y portavoz del Gobierno?
Los ministrables: Calvo, Lastra, Robles, Borrell... y Ábalos, ¿portavoz parlamentario? - Libertad Digital


----------



## Gothaus (1 Jun 2018)

Está en plena cuesta abajo, aunque algún polvo cae.


----------



## toro indultado (1 Jun 2018)

Bill Gates dijo:


> ¿Vicepresidenta y portavoz del Gobierno?
> Los ministrables: Calvo, Lastra, Robles, Borrell... y Ábalos, ¿portavoz parlamentario? - Libertad Digital



LA PSOE la partido de las cocleteras de barrio obrero. Su líder Pedro Sanchez alias la ameba desequilibrada ya da miedo, pero la panda que tiene a su alrededor...

El que no escape del país antes del lunes está sentenciado. Me incluyo.

Esto es un "tiro de jabalí" de los que hablaba Ayn Randiano 2.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Jun 2018)

De cara es bastante mona, aunque de cuerpo podria estar mejor, pero definitivamente si me la follaria, y hasta no me importaria desposarme con ella y hacerle de amo de casa y semental a jornada completa cuando llegase cansada por las noches del trabajo.


----------



## Esse est deus (1 Jun 2018)

A una femiestalinista ni un esbozo de deseo.

La metamorfosis charil va de abajo a arriba, como se viene observando, no es ciencia cierta, pero muy aproximativa.


----------



## Fatty (1 Jun 2018)

enladrillador dijo:


> Es un bicho politico como todos los de la FSA.
> 
> No os imaginais quien es esa pava ni como ha llegado ahi
> 
> ...



Cuente, cuente, lo que si se sabe es que su curriculum mas alla de la politica no ocupa ni medio folio. 

El currículum de la número dos del PSOE no está inflado, sino directamente vacío - ESdiario.

El secreto de Adriana Lastra, la

---------- Post added 01-jun-2018 at 18:49 ----------




Bill Gates dijo:


>



Esta en proceso de Charificacion Psoera, como la Batet. No falla. :XX:


----------



## davitin (1 Jun 2018)

Parece buena chica:


----------



## Rusty_Chicken (1 Jun 2018)

Es guapa, lástima de esos tobillos tan horribles.


----------



## Bill Gates (5 Jun 2018)

Adriana Lastra será la nueva portavoz del Grupo Socialista en el Congreso
Adriana Lastra será la nueva portavoz del Grupo Socialista en el Congreso | Gobierno Pedro Sánchez


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (5 Jun 2018)

Tiene pinta de monja. No le han echado un buen polvo en su vida...


----------



## Von Steiner (5 Jun 2018)

Melafo y ahora con mas cargo, melafo con mas motivo


----------



## JuanMacClane (5 Jun 2018)

En peores plazas hemos toreao

Si me consigue un carguito, pues si


----------



## Herodotez (5 Jun 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Parece buena chica:



Madremia, vaya cara de portada de bukkake cerdo de Torbe con la madura Mariloles


----------



## tv eye (6 Jun 2018)

Lo veis hijos de pvta???

Lo sabía.

Sabía que esta mujer llegaría a ser una PROCERA llamada a regir los designios de la Nación, con empaque y golden oratoria, rugiendo dvro en las Cortes, marcando el RITMO en el debate sobre el estado de la NACIÓN.8:

Espero que hayáis cogido LÁPIZ Y PAPEL. 

Hijos de pvtaaaaaa


----------



## J90ose (6 Jun 2018)

la verdad es que tiene algo que me atrae y no se que es.


----------



## Von Steiner (6 Jun 2018)

j90ose dijo:


> la verdad es que tiene algo que me atrae y no se que es.



El cargo? :XX::XX:


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (6 Jun 2018)

Sánchez ha nombrado otras menestras más morbosas


----------



## Edge2 (20 Sep 2018)

Melafo.



aldono dijo:


> Es la mirada de las mil pollas... Malo.



Y alguna mas...


----------



## Mister Proper (20 Sep 2018)

Ese mensaje de Cuak Cuak en el post #2 podría acabar suponiendo una citación judicial tal como están las cosas...


----------



## Maxinquaye (20 Sep 2018)

Para ser tan joven parece una señora cincuentona de esas.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (20 Sep 2018)

Mister Proper dijo:


> Ese mensaje de Cuak Cuak en el post #2 podría acabar suponiendo una citación judicial tal como están las cosas...



Para Cauq Cauq y para los 16 colaboradores que le dieron un thank, oh wait...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (21 Sep 2018)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Para Cauq Cauq y para los 16 colaboradores que le dieron un thank, oh wait...



colaboradores necesarios, dígalo todo


de 12 a 20 años


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Feb 2020)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Para Cauq Cauq y para los 16 colaboradores que le dieron un thank, oh wait...



¡Serían autenticos presos políticos! Arriesgaría mi vida por su libertad como cualquier miembro de bien de este foro

Por cierto, sí, melafo...pero con desprecio


----------



## NPI (29 Feb 2020)

13 años lleva chupando del bote de diPUTAda en el Congreso de los DiPUTAdos.

Un saludo a la Policía del Pensamiento.

P.D.: su currículum ha sido básicamente medrar en el P$OE desde los 18 años.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Feb 2020)

Ser del psoe es un lastre, no mefo a Lastra.


----------



## jorge (29 Feb 2020)

Ni con la polla de mi peor enemigo, y además digo que a partir de cierta edad no follaría con ninguna mujer de ideas radicales de izquierdas, feministas ni mierdas de esas.


----------



## Vicious Forofgold (29 Feb 2020)

jorge dijo:


> Ni con la polla de mi peor enemigo, y además digo que a partir de cierta edad no follaría con ninguna mujer de ideas radicales de izquierdas, feministas y mierdas de esas.



TU MADRE ES UNA PUTA


----------



## jorge (29 Feb 2020)

Forofgοld dijo:


> TU MADRE ES UNA PUTA



Lo siento, pero no soy tu hermano.


----------



## Vicious Forofgold (29 Feb 2020)

jorge dijo:


> Lo siento, pero no soy tu hermano.



GILIPOLLAS


----------



## Digamelon (29 Feb 2020)

MELAFO con sumo desprecio.


----------



## jorge (29 Feb 2020)

Forofgοld dijo:


> GILIPOLLAS



Dile a tu mami que te prepare el calacao y que te arrope bien, que ya va siendo tarde.


----------



## Vicious Forofgold (29 Feb 2020)

jorge dijo:


> Dile a tu mami que te prepare el calacao y que te arrope bien, que ya va siendo tarde.



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...ualquier-burbujo.1298469/page-4#post-27907796


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (29 Feb 2020)

pa ti toa


----------



## Señor X (1 Mar 2020)

Tipica hispana de rango bajo. De cara resultona, pequeña paticorta con buenas caderas y pechos. Un 3/10.

Si solo quiere follar, why not?


----------



## silent lurker (1 Mar 2020)

Charizard ya la ha poseido con furia porcina.


----------



## Davide1976 (2 Abr 2020)

Yo le daba muy agusto, melafo salvajemente


----------



## Hasta los webs (2 Abr 2020)

Follar no que me canso,pero que me hiciese una buena limpieza de sable no me vendría mal...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Abr 2020)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Está en la secta noche ahora mismo y así vestida con sus tacones y sus medias negras si que da morbo, además que para tener 36 palos no se la ve muy derroida.



Brutalmente


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Abr 2020)

El presidente autonómico más tonto es el de Asturias, aunque no monta circos


----------



## Será en Octubre (2 Abr 2020)

Una petarda paticorta con la inteligencia justa para ponerse y quitarse el maquillaje cada día. ¿La habéis oído hablar?

Pues eso...


----------



## perrosno (2 Abr 2020)

Yo solamente viendole las luces de freno  Y con furia porcina


----------



## porromtrumpero (2 Abr 2020)

tv eye dijo:


> Me indigna profundamente que este ser de luz, mente preclara del panorama político donde las haya, no tenga el honor de un hilo propio. ::
> 
> Yo me fijé en ella cuando salía con los demás acólitos detrás del Ken en los mítines, y dije ostias!! Esa no está mal.
> 
> No la he oído ni hablar, y tiene pinta de feminazi, pero definitivamente melafo.



Muy usada, se ha cepillado a mas de la mitad del psoe asturiano, si puta


----------



## Royston (2 Abr 2020)

Tiene el morbo de las madres que hacen corrillo mientras esperan a los nenes a la salida del cole, follable para degeneraos como yo, pero tiene pinta de que es para salir corriendo antes del cigarrito post-polvo.


----------



## Davide1976 (8 Abr 2020)

A mi no me importaría regarle el jardín, y después que me haga unas buenas lentejas


----------



## Glokta (8 Abr 2020)

Tipica Charo que su marido no se la folla bien y tiene que enseñar pierna para que el jardinero salido como le tire los tejos

Sí melafo


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Abr 2020)

A mí no sé por qué me pone más berraco que otras que objetivamente son más guapas como la Villamilf o Arrimadas.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Abr 2020)

Equilicuá...


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (8 Abr 2020)




----------



## ciberecovero (16 May 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Está en la secta noche ahora mismo y así vestida con sus tacones y sus medias negras si que da morbo, además que para tener 36 palos no se la ve muy derroida.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Jun 2022)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Lleva desde los 16 años en el PZOE, su curriculum se limita a haberse acostado y ser pareja de miembros del partido.
> 
> Un portento vamos............



Cuentanos mas...


----------



## Kartoffeln (24 Jun 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El presidente autonómico más tonto es el de Asturias, aunque no monta circos



Más tonto que el de Aragón? Lo dudo.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Jun 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Más tonto que el de Aragón? Lo dudo.



Barbón se supera cada día, lo mejor es cuando no habla.


----------



## Davide1976 (10 Jul 2022)

Si que melafo,para que os voy a engañar,,,,,


----------



## nazanian (23 Jul 2022)

Su presunta belleza toca a término. Patada y a casa a disfrutar de los contactos.


----------



## tv eye (23 Jul 2022)

Más de 6 años desde que abrí este mitológico jilo. Qué he hecho con mi pvta bida, tetes? Sigo aqui floreando, mverto en bida. 

Por cierto, no me habéis dado ni un solo zanks, HIGOS DE LA GRAN PVTA.


----------

